# New baby and she is soooooo cute!!!!!



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

My freinds cat brought a baby rat home the other day and it wasn't even scratched! The cat just waltzed in and dropped it in a box IN A BOX not on the floor not on our feet not in it's kitty spots but in a empty box right in front of us!!!!!! 8O And to top it off it's not a true wild rat! she has the brown fur but she has white socks on her forelegs and a tiny patch of white on her underside! She's about three-four months. I volentered to care for her becuase of the cat. And what's most suprising is she is hardly affraid off people she's just very skidish. I haven't give'in her a name yet cuase I want to find a really good name that means Wild. Any name suggestions are welcome.


----------



## linz_04 (Mar 5, 2007)

Sometimes kitties will do this because they feel it is a gift to you, dead or alive. My cat brought home a baby rabbit in perfect condition once and laid it at my mom's feet but we weren't so lucky and he took off tearing around the house haha!! 
I just went on to babelfish and typed in wild and here's what I got for ya:
French: sauvage
Italian: selvaggio
Spanish: salvaje
I also typed in wilderness just to see what I'd get and here were the results:
French: dÃ©sert
Italian: selva
Spanish: yermo

Depending on whether it's male or female... but I think Selva is a REALLY cute name. Up to you though, those were just some ideas. You should post a pic when you get a chance.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LoL Thats awsome!


----------



## wafflepeep (Jan 20, 2007)

you should name her Fera, its feral (which means wild) but without the l so it sounds like a girl name


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

wafflepeep said:


> you should name her Fera, its feral (which means wild) but without the l so it sounds like a girl name


That's a great idea! I vote for Fera, too


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

....It kinda makes me think of fairy.... *Ick*!! I don't like *girly* stuff.

I wonder why she is so placid.? From what I know wild rats run at the sound of people but I'm able to cuddle with her...:?

Any more names??

I like the Japanes launguage myself.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Sky14 said:


> I wonder why she is so placid.? From what I know wild rats run at the sound of people but I'm able to cuddle with her...:?


Perhaps she was a secret pet that got discovered or something.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

??What do you mean secret pet that got discovered??

OOhhh....you mean the parent(s) said no or something and the kid got her anyway then the parent(s) found her and just threw her out like yesterdays trash insted of taking her back to pet store....right?

Or maybe she was in a accident litter and dumped becuase the owner couldn't find a home. She deffinitaly has domestic blood (genetics) becuase she has the white socks and small white spots on her underside and she has the teeny tinyest bit of white on the tip of her tail.

I wish I could post pics but I've no camra.  If I ever get a chance I will not hesitate to post pics.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Any name that means wild or untamed or something simalar is kinda what I'm going for and as I said before I'm really interested in the Japanes launguage.

My girl Nezume,her name is the Japanes word for rat.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i thought that was spelt Nezumi, with an "i". i had a rat once with that name. she was quite the doll. and she had one heck of a story.... to have overcome so much to die so young... *sighs*

but i know what you mean about the japanese names. i have a rat named Kakushi which mean pocket (my first rat was named Pocket in english) and i have another named Iedani which means dustmite (i had a rat named Dust and another named Myght). then i have a cat named Sesshoumaru, which besides being a character on an anime also mean "killing perfection" and yet he lets the rats crawl all over him and even protected the baby rats from the other cats like a mother would her kittens. and Sessho is a male! he's a very odd cat... and i named one of my mother's dogs Boshi which means spot

in anycase try googling a japanese translator. should be able to find the translation that way.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Sky14 said:


> ??What do you mean secret pet that got discovered??
> 
> OOhhh....you mean the parent(s) said no or something and the kid got her anyway then the parent(s) found her and just threw her out like yesterdays trash insted of taking her back to pet store....right?


Yeah, something like that. Kid got a pet rat, didn't clean it out as much as s/he should, parents smelt it and dumped it.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

twitch said:


> then i have a cat named Sesshoumaru, which besides being a character on an anime also mean "killing perfection"


You mean from Inu-Yasha. Right?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

yep, that would the anime but he was named more for the meaning of the name. mom originally thought of it because of his foofy tail but i only accepted because of the meaning of the name. see he was SUPPOSED to be the barn cat but he never made it over to the barn and my parents gave him to me after my cat of 13 years died in my arms.


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

wild: mikon, wairudo, yasei, toppi, arai, araarashii


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

savage: banteki, banjin, ebisu, satsubatsu, banjin
free: furi-, tada
foundling: sutego
wilderness: areno, hara, kouya, areno, gen'ya, arano


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I like Arai. Does anybody know how you pronounce it? 

What about untamed?:?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i like sutego or yasei personally. my vote is on them


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

tried untamed, wouldn't translate

I'd probably pronounce it Arr-I but that's just me


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

Personally I like Mikon, but I'd shorten it to Miko.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

In Japanese, the 'r's are kind of like a rolled 'r' or an 'l' sound.


And the 'a' and 'i' in succession are said like 'ah-yee'


So, the whole thing would prolly be something like 'Ala-yee'.

And 'miko' means priestess, so the name would lose the meaning once the 'n' is gone. Japanese is a very complicated language strangely similar to our own in that one letter can change the meaning and/or pronounciation of the word.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Oohh please don't start with our language!! 8O 

LOL :lol:


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Well she is geting over her skidishness alot quicker than I guessed she would. I can hold her and put her on my shoulder witthout to much worry of her jumping and running. 

Why are rats so comfortable on our necks? It can be a very exsposed place.:?


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sky14 said:


> Why are rats so comfortable on our necks? It can be a very exsposed place.:?


Still haven't figured that out...

Anyway she is almost totaly tame!! *Squeee* I'm so happy!!! She just needs to get over her Par-mode. That's what I call it when she gets startled by a sudden loud noise. She gets kinda paralized and then bolts at the next loud noise or if I touch her someware she couldn't see my hand. (It only happens in the cage.)

What I like the most is she's a one person rat. My mom will try to hold her and she gets all scared and if my hand is there she runs up to my arm to my neck and hides.

I'm still trying to decide on a name.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

Sky14 said:


> Why are rats so comfortable on our necks? It can be a very exsposed place.:?


i'm not sure if this is true but this is my guess. they can hear our heartbeat and feel the warmth from direct skin. i know the heartbeat thing calms me and puppies down, heck most baby things down so it could be the same with the rats. and with their sense of hearing so much better then ours they can probably hear our heartbeat through the artery in our necks. that, or its their liking to be in high places thing again. in the cage a rat will sleep most often in the highest corner, could be the same thing going on there. and then again, they're not really all that exposed. they can hide in the hair and have a firm and solid giant's head and neck sheilding from at least one side. but not all rats prefer the shoulder. i've had and have a few hand riding rats. they fully expect your hand will be there when they want it too... :roll: 

you should get pics of the new baby btw. and have you any finalists for names yet at least?


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I wish I could post pics but I DO NOT have a camra.  

I don't mean to be mean but I've posted that I don't have a camra a billion times... 8O 

And no name yet I know she needs one soon or it will take alot longer for her to learn it. :roll:


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

Sky14 said:


> I wish I could post pics but I DO NOT have a camra.
> 
> I don't mean to be mean but I've posted that I don't have a camra a billion times... 8O


with s many people here i loose track of who has or doesn't have cameras. sorry.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

It's ok everyone forgets something sooner or later. :wink: 

But yeah I wish I had a camra so I could show Baby (temperary name) to you.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Now i just wanted to say.. 
My cat did the same thing.. sorta. The cat thats been known for eating baby birds and stuff brought a baby mouse home.. unharmed!! Then we found out about 2 months later that it was a rat.. or so we thought ((it kept growing))... then about 1 month after that it turned out to be a Short-Tailed Oppussum.. but I was amazed at how our "Killer" kitty brought home a live rodent thing unharmed.

Heres a pic of our Special Oppossum ((i sadly had to release him soon after the photo was taken)):








((I had to wear the gloves cause he was very mean))


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

Cute, Izzie! You're in Mass.? I didn't know we had more than one type of possum here in the USA!


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh no, lol.. I just moved to MA., I lived in FL. when the cat brought him home... actually I didnt know we had wild short-tailed oppossums in fl. .. most people have them as pets. weird o_0 ((are you in MA.??))


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

It looks like a normal wild rat to me...


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

I know but hes not.. umm here ill show you pics that told us he was a oppossum ((short-tailed))....

Heres a pic of him laying down in his cage:... (sorry its a lil blury)









And heres a pic of someone elses opossum:...









there was another pic that made them look identical ((mine and someone elses opossum)) but i couldnt find the pic. But se how closely they look alike.. he didnt have most the looks of a rat ((i couldnt figure out the correct word to use))... se??


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

OOww ok I see it now.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

yea.. it was cool while it lasted. hehe he was mean though.. even though Tut brought him home when he was a baby.. i couldnt tame him at all.. so i figured id release him anyway.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

OK name is still not picked.

Anyone know the Japanese word(s) for

Shy,timid,spaz,hyper,brown,baby,unique and special.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I HAVE PICKED A NAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Her name is Una after uno or one becuase she is the first full brown/agouti rat I've had the privalege of owning.

......It took me long enough to pick a name but I did.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sky14 said:


> I HAVE PICKED A NAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Her name is Una after uno or one becuase she is the first full brown/agouti rat I've had the privalege of owning.
> 
> ......It took me long enough to pick a name but I did.


Hello??

Anybody??

Any input??


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sky14 said:


> Sky14 said:
> 
> 
> > I HAVE PICKED A NAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Hello??


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I think Una is a precious name!


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks!  It only took me three weeks to chose. lol


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

i almost always have a name picked out the day i get them LoL but i don't put them down for like three days when i first get them LoL i just love on them and feed them from my hands and let them go potty in their cages but i can't help but hold them ALL the time


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww sweet name


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Heeee!! *Grins REALLY big*


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

Alyssa_Rat said:


> Now i just wanted to say..
> My cat did the same thing.. sorta. The cat thats been known for eating baby birds and stuff brought a baby mouse home.. unharmed!! Then we found out about 2 months later that it was a rat.. or so we thought ((it kept growing))... then about 1 month after that it turned out to be a Short-Tailed Oppussum.. but I was amazed at how our "Killer" kitty brought home a live rodent thing unharmed.
> 
> Heres a pic of our Special Oppossum ((i sadly had to release him soon after the photo was taken)):
> ...


That's really cool. Just as some advice though, when handling wild rodents (or wild animals of any kind) cloth or regular material gloves are not protection from bites. An oppossum would have absolutely no trouble biting through something like that, and they are well vicious.

When I was visiting my grandmother in a small town on the opposite end of the island, we heard the dog barking outside and went out to see it had found a baby weasel on the lawn. My guess is the cat got at it because the dog would not have been fast enough or brave enough to take on a weasel on its own. My grandmother and I are both animal lovers so she let me take it in and call animal control. Its two back legs were broken, but it was perfectly able to move the rest of its body. I put on a pair of heavy duty gloves and moved in to pick it up - it bit onto the end of one of the gloves and I actually lifted it bodily into the air with no more support than his teeth on the glove. 

I put him in a bucket and took him inside the house. He was a complete savage but also a baby. He ate bits of salmon and chicken of the end of a tooth pick and drank water from a glass dropper.

I named him Juan Tomas and unfortunately got attached to him. Nevertheless, he was a wild animal and in pain. Animal control was called and they took him and euthanised him. Either that or they dumped him by the side of the road. You can never really trust even the most professional people with small mammals, there is just such a sense of nonchalance.

Anyways, that was long-winded. I promise I am not jumping down your throat, I'm just honestly concerned for your health and well-being. Animals like that should really not even be approached, but if you must, do so with heavy duty gloves and be very quick and careful.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ditto.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree with Wench. If you ever find an injured or downed wild animal, if at all possible leave it alone and call Animal Control or a wildlife rehab center.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ditto again.

The only reson I keep't her is I know these people that have turned their home into a wildlife rehab center and I hung out and helped them so much that they wanted to employ me but I was (and still am) not old enough. Darn the 16+ law...


----------

